# FET BFP or BFP



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Just wanted to know how you all did as I am on the dreaded 2WW, any comments on your meds taken and / or how you felt will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi loulak

I had a BFN with IVF in Dec, and used 2 of the frosties for Med FET and i'm now 20wks pg   I felt that my body was more relaxed with out the e/c so maybe thats why it worked, who knows.

My cons told me that % for FET were about an 18% success rate, but after we had FET he said the % had risen to around 25%   so that must be a good sign they know what the're doing.

Sending you loads of    
Good luck
Sharon x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you all the best Lou - I believe Flammie (from Sept/Oct/Nov babies) got pregnant from a FET, and there are many other examples on the site too. 

Marie xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Hi again..we were on the November birthclub together although I was more of a lurker!! Sam is also a FET baby.  I had natural FET & think that as no drugs were involved, I was more relaxed about the whole thing & luckily we got pg on our 1st (and only) FET go.

I've been told that the only reason why the stats for FET is lower is because they count all the abandoned cycles (where the frosties don't survive).  Once you have ET, then the stats are likened to that of a fresh tx.

Good luck & take care

Ron
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I got OHSS with my IVF and so transfer never happened.  I had 3 frosties, all of only a fair quality and ordinarily wouldn't have been frozen.  I kept being warned not to get too excited as the embies weren't that great.  I had two 4 cells and one 8 cell all on day 3. We proved them wrong as all 3 survived the thaw plus the two that got put back both stuck!  Here I am today, the proud mother of twins - a girl and boy too!  I couldn't have ever wished for such a perfect outcome.  Dreams do come true though, I am the proof 

The very best of luck to you!!


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Amazingly it would appear that our FET has been a success, I am stunned and thrilled as I had a BFP on Sunday and had HCG levels tested yesterday they are 104. Fingers crossed it continues to progress safely! So ladies FET does work xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

CONGRATULATIONS loulack.........   

Wonderful news !

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I had a BFN with our IVF and then 2 chemical pregnancies with the subsequent FETs using same "batch" of embies.

Wishing you loads of luck  
Natasha


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohoo!  Congratulations!!!  FET's are great!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Congratulations!!!! 

Ronnie
xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Have had a nightmare since I last posted here! Basically first HCG was 104, next 165 so only risen about 60%, next 217 which meant only went up about 30%!!! Went back today 4 days after the 217 and it is up to 727 so still way too low for this stage of the game (5 weeks 2 days pregnant) but strangely going up at quite a good rate now .... they say it could be an ectopic pregnancy or could just stop or could keep going!!! Have to have a scan at the end of the week to see if they can detect anything - really hope it is not ectopic as I am meant to go to my parents in Jersey next Tuesday!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What a rollercoaster of emotions for you!  Have you had your scan yet?  I hope that baby is just a late implanter and those numbers will just go up and up!  Keep us posted!  I guess you may be in Jersey, so I hope that if we don't hear from you in a while, it's a good sign


----------

